# EW PLAY Revealing separate patches



## shomynik (Nov 17, 2017)

I am fairly new to Play sampler. Recently bought Hollywood orchestra, made a nice Cubase HWO template with a midi track per articulation, and until I update my hand (and brain) muscle memory with new paths, I am finding very challenging to quickly open the right Play screen for the individual articulations.

I mess with the mic options quite a lot, and if I want to change mic setting for a performed part/articulation, i have to open VEP instance, then click on correct PLAY instance, and then find the correct articulation in drop down menu in PLAY, and in order to find the exact one I have to check which midi track I am using, read the name, find the same name in the PLAY list, and then open it. Having 16 midi tracks/articulations per section, this come across somewhat tedious comparing with what I am doing in Kontakt. In Kontakt there is a signal indicator for every patch so it's much easier for me to find the one that is playing. I am not finding anything similar in PLAY, neither midi nor audio indicator until you actually open the correct patch screen.

Is there any way to speed up this workflow? Any suggestions welcomed!

Thx in advance,

Milos


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 17, 2017)

In the 'browser' view there is a patch list on the left. There is a small "In" icon box next to each patch name. That's your MIDI indicator.


----------



## shomynik (Nov 18, 2017)

Haven't noticed that one. Thanks so much!


----------



## nicoroy123 (Nov 22, 2017)

I personally use one instance of Play per instrument section (ex: one instance for Vlns1 with all articulations loaded) and use Cubase Expression Maps to select which articulation I want. Very convenient, you don't need hundreds of tracks per template etc. Works very well and reliable.


----------

